# Steinmeyer 100-200mm micrometer (metric)



## Norppu (Sep 3, 2020)

I bought from the german eBay this measuring instrument. It was delivered in the original wood case with all the four needed anvils, outdated calibration certificate and a missing nut for the anvils. Also, calibration stabs were nowhere to be seen. I hope that the attached video will cast some light on what to expect when one buys a used measuring instrument.  It is cheap but is it  too cheap ?


----------

